# Expoloring Northville Michigan (Suburb of Detroit)



## JRE313 (Feb 25, 2012)

Just did some exploring, and i found this.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 25, 2012)

Not bad.

Things to fix - you have quite a few blown out areas of lights that need work. Use some of your lower exposures and mask them in. The reflection of the yellow lights on the ground are dirty and blown out also needs work.

Did you use a tripod maybe its just me but it looks blurry like the image is not lined up.

Composition wise pretty cool other than the parking lot of cars. Maybe lower to the grown to give a better perspective.


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 25, 2012)

I always use a tripod


----------



## Bynx (Feb 25, 2012)

Not bad????
Not good. Seems like a lot of alignment problems. The processing isnt very good at all. Its pretty contrasty and the two reflections on the ground is all blown out and filled in with something. Id like to see the original shots and have a go at fixing the problems.


----------

